# Mrs. Compulynx Passed Away Monday, Jan. 18Th



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Please remember Compulynx (Glenn Burton) in your prayers. His wife, Barbara, died today (Monday, 1/18), a victim of cancer.
She was only 52 years old. The funeral will be held Thursday.
My brother and I went to school with Glenn and his sister, Sheri, but I didn't get the opportunity to meet his lovely wife.
You can sign the guestbook, online, at allenfh.com. I think it would be nice to sign your real name, but include your "nickname" in the message.
God bless him at this time.
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Darlene, I am so sorry to hear of Barbara's passing. Cancer is an awful curse, and she was definitely too young. Our thoughts go out to Glenn and the rest of their family and friends.

Doug and Shannon


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm very sad to hear about this also.

Guestbook signed...

Glenn has been a great friend to us all here. This sort of stuff never makes any since to me.

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Please except My hug for your sympathy, words will not help at this time, but love will.

Sincerely,
Clarke


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear this news. Best wishes to the family.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We are so sad to hear the news Glenn. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers from Kennewick, Wa


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

It is always hard to hear of the loss of one of our members. Thoughts and Prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Guestbook signed. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family in this time of great loss.

Jim


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Darlene,
Thank you for posting this sad news!

Glenn,
Our prayers and condolences!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you to all who saw this, left a post here and/or signed the guest book. I'm sure he'll be glad to know that we're thinking of him. 
Darlene


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I have not been an Outbacker for very long, but I have felt very welcome by everyone. This is very much like one big family and, as such, it is very sad to lose a family member. My heart goes out to you, Glenn. May God bless you and your family and give you comfort.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

My prayers and condolences to all.


----------

